# Smoking some goose breast



## acs2653 (Dec 9, 2015)

Buddy brought over some goose the other day and I am going to cook them tomorrow. Let me know what you think. I'm brining them in a simple brine of water, salt, maple bourbon, and brown sugar. 
I am going to take them out in the morning a do a tub of salt, pepper, garlic, red pepper, and a little brown sugar. The. I am going to put a mix of jalapeño and cream cheese  on the breast, roll them up, wrap in bacon and then smoke at 225 for about 2.5-3 hrs until IT reaches 165. The. I plan on cutting and serving kind of like an appetizer.


----------



## dan gostisha (Dec 11, 2015)

I have smoked duck breast before and I usually pull that at around 135 to 140 which is about perfect.

I also cure and dry my goose breast. I modified one of Bear's dried beef recipes to make it work for goose and it is awesome. I usually pull those at around 155 to 165, so I would be cautious about going that high when you smoke them. Unless of course you are going for the drier texture.  

Personally, I never like to let goose get over medium rare, it tends to toughen up too much.


----------



## acs2653 (Dec 11, 2015)

I got told to cook it medium well from the people eating it. I cooked at 225 for about 2.5 hrs. Then bumped it up to 235 for an hour and finished at 250 to get to 155*.  If I were to do it again I would pull it at 140* since I like mine more on the rare side. Everyone likes bed it though. Sorry I didn't take any pictures. I started cookin at 530 am and finished at 930 am. Everyone loved it. It was gone in less than an hour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbogo (Dec 13, 2015)

I really like your choice of marinade & seasonings, gonna have to try that-  I do mine till about 145, as I too like it on the rare side.

Happy smokin!


----------



## dan gostisha (Dec 13, 2015)

acs2653 said:


> I got told to cook it medium well from the people eating it. I cooked at 225 for about 2.5 hrs. Then bumped it up to 235 for an hour and finished at 250 to get to 155*.  If I were to do it again I would pull it at 140* since I like mine more on the rare side. Everyone likes bed it though. Sorry I didn't take any pictures. I started cookin at 530 am and finished at 930 am. Everyone loved it. It was gone in less than an hour.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Glad to hear it turned out well and your guests loved it.


----------



## bcrisco (Dec 13, 2015)

Those sound tasty!


----------

